# Expedition



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Heres a couple pics of my Expedition for whoever asked me last week for the pics & whoelse-ever would care to see. Sorry, I deleted the PM.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn!!!!.....I like that.Nice lockup.....deep dish wires.Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

CLEAN. you do it yourself??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

What mods were required for that lockup??


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

what size are your rims and are they reversed I never seen deep dish that large b 4


----------



## checksuspension79 (Jul 2, 2004)

dre i met you in atlanta at nopi in september i own the green 2door cadillac with gold bumpers & gold rims hit me back


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

thats sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

can u drive it lowered or not?????

that is saweet man


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i like it :thumbsup: any pics of the set up?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that is sweet...
layta


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

chrome that undercarriage!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

That must be a 2wd Expo huh ????



I was thinkin of tossing in a set of extra hydros that i have into my Navigator but its 4wd .......... I heard you can remove the front axels & cap them off but , Fuck that ......... 4wd or Nothing !!!!!


LMK whats up with yoru setup & can you post some pics for me of the rear end & its setup ???? Did your Expo have the Air suspension or was it just coil springs ????


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, thats sweet....what size rims you got on that???


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Feb 24 2005, 08:12 AM
> *CLEAN. you do it yourself??
> [snapback]2769829[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I did it myself last summer.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice, love those rims.

How high does the front come up?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 24 2005, 08:15 AM
> *What mods were required for that lockup??
> [snapback]2769842[/snapback]​*


Believe it or not, *NONE*. That suspension already has so much travel I didn't have to do anything. Right now theres 14's in the rear. I believe that if I were to go the next step, to 16's, I'd have to get a telescopic driveshaft. Which thats what I plan to do this coming summer, (16's & a telescopic).


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Feb 24 2005, 08:45 AM
> *what size are your rims and are they reversed I never seen deep dish that large b 4
> [snapback]2769887[/snapback]​*


Their 22x10 Rev., 150 spokes, w/ Perilli Scorpion Zero 265/35/22 rubber. The dish is about 6" deep. Very, very hard to get!!! Took me forever to find b/c their not made on a production basis.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by checksuspension79_@Feb 24 2005, 01:28 PM
> *dre i met you in atlanta at nopi in september i own the green 2door cadillac with gold bumpers & gold rims hit me back
> [snapback]2771135[/snapback]​*


Yeah Mike, I remember. Glad to see you on LIL. Done anything else to your Lac?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 24 2005, 02:22 PM
> *can u drive it lowered or not?????
> 
> that is saweet man
> [snapback]2771467[/snapback]​*


I can drive it dumped in the rear like in the 1st pic b/c it sits about 1" off the tire. The frt. I can't drive w/ it dumped b/c it sits all the way on the tire. My fuck up there b/c when I first juiced it, the factory wheels were on & I set it to them- wasn't thinking. :twak:
If you just mean, how low can I drive it...I can drive it like how it sits in the first pic. 
I was showing off like a mutha and did side 2 side hard.......creased the shit out of my fenders! :angry: Oh well, gotta pay to play....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 24 2005, 04:55 PM
> *i like it :thumbsup:        any pics of the  set up?
> [snapback]2772207[/snapback]​*


Yeah Jug I got some but when I try to post them, LIL says the files are too large...I'll try again. :dunno:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 24 2005, 05:59 PM
> *chrome that undercarriage!
> [snapback]2772541[/snapback]​*


I thought about that, but changed my mind. I decided I don't wanna take my Expo that far. I have a Big Bodi Cadi I'm doing. It'll be pretty much a trailer queen when I get done.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 24 2005, 06:23 PM
> *That must be a 2wd Expo huh ????
> I was thinkin of tossing in a set of extra hydros that i have into my Navigator but its 4wd .......... I heard  you can remove the front axels & cap them off but , Fuck that ......... 4wd or Nothing !!!!!
> LMK whats up with yoru setup & can you post some pics for me of the rear end & its setup ???? Did your Expo have the Air suspension or was it just coil springs ????
> [snapback]2772623[/snapback]​*


Yeah Sweepa its a 2WD. When I was shopping for one, I made sure I bought a 2WD b/c I knew I'd probably juice it.
It had the air bags in the rear. They weren't as bad to remove as I feared. As I was telling Jug, I have more pics but LIL says the files are too large when I try to post them. I'll try again.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 24 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Nice, love those rims.
> 
> How high does the front come up?
> [snapback]2773345[/snapback]​*


Thats about the most popular question I get asked. People always wanna know if the frt. will come up as high as the rear.
The frt. will come up about half as high. I have 8's in the frt.

Now, if you're talking about how high will it come off the ground, about 2 ft. w/ a full charge.
When I had the factory wheels on I could get about 3ft. on a gas hop. I have a pic of it hopping at the wheel but its too large to post, but heres a link to a web page that someone posted some pics of my truck @ a car show.

Also, theres a video on the same page of my truck. Me hittin the switches & 3 wheelin'. Its a trip to see 3 wheel, looks like its gonna flip.....All you guys should check it out...

(give the page time to download. theres a lot of pics, about 7 of my truck. the videos are at the bottom. only 1 video of my truck...)
Heres the link;
http://www.huntsvillecarscene.com/calendar...=2004-11-13&c=1


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

That shit looks sick.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Feb 24 2005, 09:37 PM
> *That shit looks sick.
> [snapback]2773532[/snapback]​*


Hope you mean that in a good way & not like it makes you wanna throw-up..... :biggrin:

Check out the link I posted :uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Heres a couple of the pics I could get to upload. Old, but some pics...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Heres a pic from when I was doing the install.

Oh yeah, & 1 of my steering wheel.... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: I don't know why those pics came out so fucking big... :angry:

EDIT: I figured it out................. :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

can u post a 3 wheel pic, i have dial up :angry:


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

dre its me mike again i was using my friends computer yesterday i sighned up under my own now im not used to computers so i type slow like a special ed kid cause i mainly stay in the garge but trying to get rid of the cadi for an impala if you know any one let me know


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

heres apic to show before the bumpers were gold


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

and after in atl


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 25 2005, 02:14 AM
> *can u post a 3 wheel pic, i have dial up :angry:
> [snapback]2774546[/snapback]​*


Damn BigNasty, I wish I had one. I'll get my girl to take one of me 3wheelin' it. I wish you could check out that video. It even impressed me!!!! I was like, Damn thats tight! LOL., I guess b/c I've never seen it 3 wheel. I don't let anyone hit my switches, not like that anyway. 
I'll try to get some pics of it 3 wheelin' & post 'em up.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Feb 25 2005, 08:34 AM
> *dre its me mike again i was using my friends computer yesterday i sighned up under my own now im not used to computers so i type slow like a special ed kid cause i mainly stay in the garge but trying to get rid of the cadi for an impala if you know any one let me know
> [snapback]2774974[/snapback]​*


Ok. I sent a PM to your friend then. PM sent to you...


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

dreday that 3 wheel looks sick!!!

Hope you don't mind I made a shit screen cap of the video so the dial up guys can see it.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 25 2005, 11:51 AM
> *dreday that 3 wheel looks sick!!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind I made a shit screen cap of the video so the dial up guys can see it.
> [snapback]2776122[/snapback]​*



now that shit is badass thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 25 2005, 12:51 PM
> *dreday that 3 wheel looks sick!!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind I made a shit screen cap of the video so the dial up guys can see it.
> [snapback]2776122[/snapback]​*


Thanks a million Kannabis!!!! I have Cable Broadband and it still takes me about 5mins to download that video, I can't even imagine for someone w/ dail-up, damn! I'd hang myself waiting on it!
But, no I didn't mind. Thanks Homie.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 25 2005, 12:53 PM
> *now that shit is badass thanks :biggrin:
> [snapback]2776139[/snapback]​*


Big Nasty, I'm still gonna try to get some better pics of it 3 wheelin' this week-end. But at least you gotta idea what it looks like....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

dreday, that shit is cool as hell! great job!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 25 2005, 07:32 PM
> *dreday, that shit is cool as hell!        great job!
> [snapback]2777886[/snapback]​*


Thanks Jug. I'm not done. I'm gonna add a 3rd pump so I can stand 3 & flush off the back so you can't see my batts, just the pumps.
Just haven't got to it yet, spending all my time & money on my Lac.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

DOES IT HOP???
?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 26 2005, 12:15 PM
> *DOES IT HOP???
> ?
> [snapback]2779944[/snapback]​*


Yeah, heres the link to a page w/ pics of it hopping. Theres lots of pics of cars but the pics of it hopping & the video are close to the bottom, Heres the link...

http://www.huntsvillecarscene.com/calendar...=2004-11-13&c=1


----------



## Samir (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey DreDay, I'm the guy who took the pics and videos at the car show and run Huntsville Car Scene.com. Sick truck man! Defintitely got the heads turning at the show. 

Let me know if you need any help with posting pics and stuff. I can even host pics for you if you need. 

You going to come out to any of the shows this weekend?


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhh brings back memories of my eddie bauer... (


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh please...... you had air on dat sucka......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samir_@Apr 1 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Hey DreDay, I'm the guy who took the pics and videos at the car show and run Huntsville Car Scene.com.  Sick truck man!  Defintitely got the heads turning at the show.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help with posting pics and stuff.  I can even host pics for you if you need.
> ...


Hey Samir, glad to see you on Lay It Low.... I told Kerry at the first of the week I would but now I gotta work. I'll be at some of the shows this year but most of my spare time of lately has been going on my Cadillac.
You guys will see me out....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Apr 1 2005, 03:03 PM
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh brings back memories of my eddie bauer... (
> [snapback]2940469[/snapback]​*


Hell Yeah, I like that, even if it was on air... Were those 20's or 22's?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

thats monstorous :biggrin: 

My boy has a 4pumped eddiebauer, but your looks better because of the deep dish wires


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

hey dreday, I saw you at NOPI last year in ATL. You was killin them out there on the strip!!!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

i tried to catch you hopping it but I caught you coming down


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn homie that shit is hella sick
i mean i hella like that you know
i cant wait for that cadi of your to come out
do you have any pics of it yet???


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that fuckin ricer looks so small compared to your shit 
once again lookin hella good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wtf?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

OOOOUCH


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I think EZ had 20's on his Eddie if I am not mistaken.... and did I mention the air....hahaha....LOL J/K E... it still was tight


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Apr 2 2005, 08:27 PM
> *I think EZ had 20's on his Eddie if I am not mistaken.... and did I mention the air....hahaha....LOL  J/K E...  it still was tight
> [snapback]2945650[/snapback]​*



Yeah yeah yeah it had air...geesh and yes it was gay,but it did hop it had 5 tanks and 3 compressors under the truck, but either way bags are gay! :biggrin: i should have juiced it, thats why i sold it and bought the tahoe and juiced it ) and they were 20" deep dish.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

its funny to listen to what the people were sayin on the vid :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Crap.... U hoppin a SUV on a 22 inch spoke with a 265/35?! I have not mounted mine on my hoe cause I noid about bendin em up n shit.... how they holding up... what air press U runnin.... r there many pot holes in your hood??.... How they ride.... Looks tight man.... Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

''thats about a $10,000 suspension system''


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 4 2005, 12:25 PM
> *''thats about a $10,000 suspension system''
> [snapback]2951542[/snapback]​*


LOL, yeah, we got a kick out that 1 too...... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 2 2005, 12:57 AM
> *hey dreday, I saw you at NOPI last year in ATL. You was killin them out there on the strip!!!
> [snapback]2942861[/snapback]​*


  Thanks. You should have stopped me on the strip. I was getting stopped like every 50ft. Then people just surround the truck & take pictures & video. Its cool though......makes me feel famous :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 2 2005, 01:57 AM
> *damn homie that shit is hella sick
> i mean i hella like that you know
> i cant wait for that cadi of your to come out
> ...


I have pics of the Lac but their "under construction" pics. I plan on doing a build-up thread on it soon.
Thanks for the compliment on my truck.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Apr 4 2005, 11:10 AM
> *Crap.... U hoppin a SUV on a 22 inch spoke with a 265/35?!  I have not mounted mine on my hoe cause I noid about bendin em up n shit.... how they holding up... what air press U runnin.... r there many pot holes in your hood??.... How they ride.... Looks tight man.... Enjoy :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951228[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I hop it on 22 Rev. spokes w/ 265/35's. With a full charge I can get up about a foot & 1/2. When the factories were on I could get about 30-34" on a gas hop. The 22's don't give me much room to get it up good. They're holding up just fine. Been hopping on them at least 6mos. now, no problems what so ever.
My air pressure in them is 35psi & yes, plenty of pot holes here :angry: ....bastards. It still rides good though. Any downgrade in ride quality is b/c of the juice, not the wheels. 
Thanks for the compliment on my truck


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 4 2005, 04:32 PM
> *LOL, yeah, we got a kick out that 1 too...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2952882[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: how much was it?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 4 2005, 06:56 PM
> *:roflmao: how much was it?
> [snapback]2953239[/snapback]​*


Since I do installs, all I have in it is the cost of parts. Batts, kit, cable, etc.... all ran me about $1200.00


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ran across a few pics I thought I'd post. I oughta just do a fuckin' build up.......
[attachmentid=142285]

Full lock up on the factories........
[attachmentid=142286]

random..........

[attachmentid=142288]


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

More........
[attachmentid=142303]

[attachmentid=142295]


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Hopping.........
[attachmentid=142297]

[attachmentid=142299]


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

What size of springs are you running for the front & rear ???

LMK if you can get me some pics of the setup underneath & up front-- I would like to consider adding hydros to my Navi here so LMK 


Thanks, BOB_T


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

that look bad ass


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn, dats gansta. looks real good man!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice :cheesy:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 8 2005, 06:35 AM
> *What size of springs are you running for the front & rear ???
> LMK if you can get me some pics of the setup underneath & up front-- I would like to consider adding hydros to my Navi here so LMK
> Thanks, BOB_T
> [snapback]2971463[/snapback]​*


Hey Bob, I'm running 2 tons all the way around. However, the 2 tons are way too stiff for the back. If I could have found a full size 1 ton coil, that would have been perfect. Since I didn't & still haven't, I'll be adding accumulaters in the near future. Their a must for the rear. 
When I'm going down a bumpy section of road, my ass leaves the seat & my head sometimes hit the roof, literally...no bullshit....gotta get some accumulaters!!!!
Now, the frt., the 2 tons are perfect. Not too bouncey but still has enough spring to get you off the ground when you wanna clown.
I'll get you some pics off the set-up at the cylinders soon as I can.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight ride homie!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Apr 9 2005, 09:21 AM
> *Tight ride homie!
> [snapback]2975987[/snapback]​*


Thank you & everyone else for their compliments on the truck.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Update:
My truck went into the paint shop Monday. Hydros came totally out to be redone- REDS 3pump, stepping up to 16" cyls., accumulators, going down to 4switches, etc...
Shaving- antenna, door handles, emblems, windshield washer fluid shooter things, rear door handle & key hole, rear wiper, 3rd brake light, rear glass washer fluid shooter thing, roof rack, and anything else I can find to shave.
I'm going w/ a HOK Sherwood green pearl w/ a shit load of green flake on top, finishing w/ a show Flo-Klear. 
Also changing the wheels & tires, interior, etc.....
I'll post some pics soon.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Just a couple pics of my truck at our shop on the lift. Thats also my Fleet in the background.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

A look inside. Pumps & pedestals removed. Batts & battery rack removed. Floor stripped & ready for sealant.
Bottom pic of back cyls removed ready for 16's.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

My left & right fenders before....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Right fender removed & in dumpster. Grille removed. Left fender is now removed even though not shown in these pics.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Since this is turning into a build up thread, I'm gonna stop here & pick up the topic as a build up in "Post Your Rides". If anyone is interested, they can follow the progress in "Post Your Rides".
I mainly posted here b/c this is where I talk to everyone at, but the progress I make will be in "Post Your Rides".
I'll also be starting a build up on my Fleetwood as well.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Give me a call....I have some stuff for you, and I lost your #


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Aug 2 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Give me a call....I have some stuff for you, and I lost your #
> [snapback]3525750[/snapback]​*


You suck P,











j/k. I'll get wit 'cha ASAP.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I was thinkin bout doin sumtn similar 2 my black explorer 99, and I ran in 2 your post. Looks real good homie, good job. Its gonna look crazy with all your other plans, keep it up.

TTT


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 2 2005, 11:13 PM
> *I was thinkin bout doin sumtn similar 2 my black explorer 99, and I ran in 2 your post. Looks real good homie, good job. Its gonna look crazy with all your other plans, keep it up.
> [snapback]3531771[/snapback]​*


Thanks G. Good luck w/ your X. If I'm not mistaken, Explorers are exactly the same as Rangers, if you can find a juiced Ranger.


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Dec 11 2005, 02:43 PM~4383889
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Bad ass!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: Love that X your build'n .....I'm just looking for some ideas........


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Thanks guys.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: Thats bad azz hell. I joined just to see your pic .. I have made my mind up and want to go this route... FTW member..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 31 2005, 12:41 AM~4519557
> *:biggrin:  Thats bad azz hell. I joined just to see your pic .. I have made my mind up and want to go this route... FTW member..
> *


Thanks alot for the compliment homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Apr 4 2005, 06:34 PM~2952893
> * Thanks. You should have stopped me on the strip. I was getting stopped like every 50ft. Then people just surround the truck & take pictures & video. Its cool though......makes me feel famous :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha
Yo I didn't know that you were white.
By the way the truck is wicked tight.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 09:45 AM~4520574
> *hahahaha
> Yo I didn't know that you were white.
> *


 :angry: What you sayin homie..... :guns: 


































j/k :biggrin: Thanks for the props.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 24 2005, 09:08 PM~2773387
> *Believe it or not, NONE. That suspension already has so much travel I didn't have to do anything. Right now theres 14's in the rear. I believe that if I were to go the next step, to 16's, I'd have to get a telescopic driveshaft. Which thats what I plan to do this coming summer, (16's & a telescopic).
> *


i didn't know 14's would work back there, until i seen this topic.. thats sweet..
worked out rather nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

that bitch is hard! id have it black with gold flake and all golds but hey its ur ryd n its hard as fuck


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: Thats a bad azz truck.. That must be a cool MOFO that owns it... :biggrin: Nice pics..


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

yo what are you using to seal the back?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: ya he did a good job .. I am still learning the roaps.. But PM him he can tell you the set-up.. :biggrin: 

LayedBack Customs
1-803-230-2314


Good shit!! I drove 4hr to get the work done... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Feb 20 2006, 08:20 PM~4889735
> *yo what are you using to seal the back?
> *


Not sure if you're talking to me, but if you are, I'm using a roll on bed-liner. I'm also putting it in the truck floor of my Big Bodi. I picked it up at Wal-mart.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

same here.. Wal-mart is my freind.. :biggrin: That liner is good stuff... :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

i pm'd you Fundi. Before i checked my own shit!! LOL Lookin good


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

That bitch is bad! I'd like to see it in person. Take that to Tampa


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

ya I need too. We have a lot of members FTW that have air rides I need to show out.. :biggrin: She act can ride like that.. Around 60mph is a little vibration.. but them boys did a good job!! Worth driving 3hrs for..


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 21 2006, 11:08 PM~4899082
> *ya I need too. We have a lot of members FTW that have air rides I need to show out.. :biggrin:  She act can ride like that.. Around 60mph is a little vibration.. but them boys did a good job!! Worth driving 3hrs for..
> *


Yes great guy to deal with. I'd recomend also, but I've just bought parts


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 22 2006, 12:59 AM~4899022
> *That bitch is bad!  I'd like to see it in person.  Take that to Tampa
> *


Careful with this guy Fundi, he'll have you hoppin that shit!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just messin with ya Unforgiven.............Good luck in Tampa, kick some ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: ya this shiz is addicting.. peaple give me the craziest looks at light when she is in 4x4 mode.. :biggrin: The only problem I have is I live on a poor mans budget..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HERE'S A EXPEDITION FROM MIAMI HOMIE

















I THINK IT HAS A 2 PUMP 4 BATTERIE SETUP


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice ride dreday, different, thats why I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 28 2005, 03:56 PM~3499164
> *Right fender removed & in dumpster. Grille removed. Left fender is now removed even though not shown in these pics.
> *


ARE YOU GETING IT READY FOR PAINT?IF SO WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 03:54 PM~4903370
> *ARE YOU GETING IT READY FOR PAINT?IF SO WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. Its going a HOK Sherwood Green w/ lots of green flake.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

thats going to be hot. I am doing Flat white.. I will be getting the pan in this week.. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 22 2006, 05:41 PM~4904619
> *Yeah. Its going a HOK Sherwood Green w/ lots of green flake.
> *


 DAMN THAT'S GOING TO BE FUCKIN TIGHT HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any updates


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

ya Dre last I heard you might sell it .. So did you? or did you upgrade to the 16's and more batts.. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2006, 10:39 PM~5300711
> *ya Dre last I heard you might sell it .. So did you?  or did you upgrade to the 16's and more batts.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, its sold Bro.
I sold it as is, in the primer state, ready to spray, completely shaved, for $9,000. After I sold it, the guy brought it to the shop & he had me add a 3rd pump for the standing 3 (NIce!!!). All equipment was switched to _*REDS*_.
Other than that, nah, no updates. I still see it all the time b/c the guy who bought it is in my car club. So, its still in the family.
I'm concentrating on my Lacs. I have 2 Big Bodies & just bought an '83 Coupe DeVille. Thats more me. I bought the Expedition back during the "SUV craze". I had it, I got juice in my veins, so I said fuck it, I'm gonna juice it. :biggrin: 
I probably won't get another SUV. :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

But you need one to tow the lacs around.. :biggrin: I love mine.. But how much more work to do the three pumps and what springs you run on the front..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats sucks


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey dre. what up.. You never diclosed the seccret to 3 pumps on the truck. I am ready.. :biggrin: What did you have to reinforce or make beefeir..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 31 2006, 02:28 PM~5527178
> *Hey dre. what up.. You never diclosed the seccret to 3 pumps on the truck. I am ready.. :biggrin:  What did you have to reinforce or make beefeir..
> *


LOL. I never checked back on this topic... til now...
Nah, didn't reinforce anything. Just some re-plumbing & rewiring.


----------



## Tearsxshallxfall (Sep 5, 2006)

no frame re enforcement?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tearsxshallxfall_@Dec 5 2006, 10:07 PM~6703019
> *no frame re enforcement?
> *


Nope. None. The frame is already so beefy from the factory. They built these things to be off-road as well. This truck had the biggest/ thickest frame I've ever seen.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

What up. Ya I here ya. this frame is thick as shit!!!!!!! thats Y I kind of love having juice on the Expo... :biggrin:


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

how do you 3 wheel on low pro's doesn't it fuck up your rims right away..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@Jan 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7031958
> *how do you 3 wheel on low pro's doesn't it fuck up your rims right away..
> *


LowPros have more surface contact as opposed to the narrow shape of whitewalls that "tip over" when 3 wheeling.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt


----------

